
How to write Pseudocode a beginner guide - ausjke
https://blog.usejournal.com/how-to-write-pseudocode-a-beginners-guide-29956242698
======
howard941
This piece advocates pseudocoding in such a structured, formalized way it
might as well be defined in BNF and the engineer should just write directly in
the target language (the child of the mating of APL and PL/M?). It seems to me
the benefits of using a PDL - placing concept to paper, in loose narrative if
need be, and filling in details and structure as the embodiment coalesces in
one's thoughts - are lost when straightjacketing this stage of the development
process.

